
CloudFlare DNS Issues in Ashburn, Seattle, London - tuxone
https://www.cloudflarestatus.com/incidents/br8t7ds3mhh6
======
octoploid
[http://seclists.org/nanog/2015/Jun/586](http://seclists.org/nanog/2015/Jun/586)
[https://www.cloudflarestatus.com/incidents/bzknm1t91kjq](https://www.cloudflarestatus.com/incidents/bzknm1t91kjq)

~~~
jgrahamc
That's a different issue. Nothing to do with the DNS problem we saw.

------
nothrabannosir
The day after I moved to Namecheap last year, their DNS servers came under
DDOS attack and my domain stopped resolving.[1]

Now, I move to Cloudflare _yesterday_ , and this happens.

This cannot be a coincidence: God exists.

[1]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7271602](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7271602)

~~~
nodata
Please can you pre-announce when you change something next time, you have cost
me enough downtime over the last 12 months :)

------
benjojo12
This is part of a much wider internet issue with a asian ISP:
[https://www.cloudflarestatus.com/incidents/bzknm1t91kjq](https://www.cloudflarestatus.com/incidents/bzknm1t91kjq)
Most of internet is having issues right now :(

------
jgrahamc
Resolved.

~~~
tuxone
It has just stopped working again (at least our droplets in AMS are out of the
"internet" again).

Edit: Resolved

